# HP Laser Jet P1006 ppd error



## dalpets (Oct 13, 2019)

Could I please have some help in getting & installing the ppd file for this printer. Thank you.

```
$ hp-setup
HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.17.11)
Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0
error: /usr/local/lib/qt5/libQt5Core.so.5: version Qt_5.13 required by /usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/PyQt5/QtWidgets.so not found
```


```
$ ls -la /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/
total 80
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  cups    512 Oct 14 00:10 .
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  cups    512 Oct 14 00:22 ..
-rw-r-----  1 root  cups  14537 Oct 14 00:10 HP_LaserJet_P1006.ppd
-rw-r-----  1 root  cups  14553 Oct 14 00:10 HP_LaserJet_P1006.ppd.O
$
```


----------



## Martin Paredes (Oct 13, 2019)

The PPD file is already installed, your problem is that `hp-setup` is requiring a Qt library file.

Try updating your packages with `pkg upgrade`

Or try uninstalling and installing again print/hplip with `pkg delete hplip` and `pkg install print/hplip`


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 13, 2019)

dalpets said:


> error: /usr/local/lib/qt5/*libQt5Core.so.5*: version Qt_5.13 required by /usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/PyQt5/QtWidgets.so not found


Check if devel/qt5-core is installed, missing library libQt5Core.so.5 is part of that package.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2019)

Your dependencies seem to be out of whack. print/hplip depends on devel/py-qt5-core and this in turn depends on devel/qt5-core.


----------

